# free calls to mobiles - USA



## joanmul (28 Oct 2009)

Call 076 6146718 and when you hear the dial tone just dial full number in USA (001.....) and you get through. Calling 076 6146768 is included in free minutes with O2.


----------



## MaryBe (28 Oct 2009)

Great, thanks for that.  Do you have a number for the U.A.E.?


----------



## Horatio (29 Oct 2009)

... or Ireland from abroad?


----------



## Ash (22 Nov 2009)

joanmul said:


> Call 076 6146718 and when you hear the dial tone just dial full number in USA (001.....) and you get through. Calling 076 6146768 is included in free minutes with O2.




Has anyone used this and got their mobile to USA mobile calls for free?

I notice the two numbers listed above differ in one digit.
I dont see any other information about this online, or details of the company offering the calls.

If this doesn't work, can anyone point to a low cost mobile to USA mobile service, which doesn't require signing up or buying cards, etc.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chrisboy (22 Nov 2009)

One for the uk from mobile would be great too!


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Nov 2009)

This thread on Boards.ie suggests that the 076 prefix (a Voip number) is considered a 'non-geographic' number by most phone companies in Ireland and that calls to this number are therefore _not_ included in minute packages or unlimited-landline-calls packages. Maybe 02 allow them, but if you're with another provider it would be best to check with them first.


----------

